# Is it possible to edit a theme apk?



## DropC

I've got the retro Droid FroYo theme, but I don't like the rounded off corners it has. Is there a way to edit the files in the apk?


----------



## jay

you can decompile it and change any of the textures you want. Or as a trick just rename it to zip open in winrar and swap any pngs you want


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yep. An APK is just an archive. I used to do it with MIUI all the time.


----------



## Webst3r

jay said:


> you can decompile it and change any of the textures you want. Or as a trick just rename it to zip open in winrar and swap any pngs you want


You dont have to rename it. You can just open it as an archive.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

I just modified a theme apk for someone to help them out. When I swapped out the images for them I actually had to resign it to get it to be able to install. Not sure if that is normal but after I did it was fine and they have continued to use it since.


----------



## Rodeojones

JSM9872 said:


> I just modified a theme apk for someone to help them out. When I swapped out the images for them I actually had to resign it to get it to be able to install. Not sure if that is normal but after I did it was fine and they have continued to use it since.


How do you resign the apk? Just yesterday I happened to try to swap out some images in a theme apk (I've done it hundreds of times with update.zip themes in the past with no issue), but the installation of the apk was unsuccessful. If, as someone mentioned above, I simply change it from .apk to .zip, put in the images I want, then change it back to .apk will this work? Or do I have to do this resign process you refer to?


----------



## JSM9872

Well I never tried just renaming the apk like mentioned. It is what I will be trying next time. But as far as resigning I only know one way to do it so I am sorry if it is more work then it should be. But I used apk manager to decompile, recompile, then once it is recompiled there is an option to sign it. I tried just signing it using the option but it didnt work until I did the rest.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

Rodeojones said:


> How do you resign the apk? Just yesterday I happened to try to swap out some images in a theme apk (I've done it hundreds of times with update.zip themes in the past with no issue), but the installation of the apk was unsuccessful. If, as someone mentioned above, I simply change it from .apk to .zip, put in the images I want, then change it back to .apk will this work? Or do I have to do this resign process you refer to?


Use zipsigner from the market to sign it
"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## bretth18

use 7zip to open archive, use apkmanager to compile and sign.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

bretth18 said:


> use 7zip to open archive, use apkmanager to compile and sign.


Do you need sdk to use that?

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## JSM9872

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Do you need sdk to use that?
> 
> "The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


No you don't need sdk. If you don't have it or adb you can't push anything to your device but you can still modify and sign the apk.

Sent from my Droid 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo

bretth18 said:


> use 7zip to open archive, use apkmanager to compile and sign.


What framework resources are you using to compile the themes? I tried adding the CM7 framework-res.apk to apktool, and I can decompile and compile a theme after making some changes, but when I go to decompile the newly complied theme, I get this error (using APK Manager):

"Can't find framework resources for package of id: 10. You must install proper framework files, see project website for more info."

Any ideas?


----------

